# Bird with psychological problems



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wonder how often this can happen. And what do they have to go through to end up like this.
I was brought his bird two weeks ago. He was found grounded in an alley next to a dead dog. He has a band but the owner is not traceable.
I named him Ariel (first name heard on the news that day). A beautiful big bird but so skinny, just 340gr (skinny for a big bird) could not fly. 
When found he had his eyes shut with some caked secretions, which was washed off. He had the most impessive eyes, brown eyes, orange ceres and around that black ceres, or so I thought. First I thought he was blind, he was just sitting there, had no reaction to his surroundings, no attempt to escape, even when I was holding him and my three cats approached to see what was going on. I put my finger as close as I could to his eye almost touching it, he didn't even blink.
The next evening I was holding him and checking the eyes again, put some colloidal silver in it and the "black ceres" started to come off. I washed him out and it all came off. This bird had eyeliner drawn (very profesionally done) around his eyes. 
For the first two days he wouldn't touch his food or move from his perch in his cage, I could lift him, hold him, take him out and put him on a chair to clean his cage, nothing, he just isn't moving. After days of tube feeding he started to eat on his own. He also can fly now, but he won't leave his cage, he is always on his perch, just watching the other birds, never participating in anything, not even a bath. I know he can fly, cause when I take him out to clean his cage he will fly back up and that is all he does. He also gained 60gr and he is continusly gaining even though I stopped the feedings, so I know he is eating.
First I thought he is a King Pigeon,, someone suggested he might be a Modena. He is not a King cause the face doesn't look exactly like my Kings and he is a stocky bird, might be a modena, not sure. He is much taller and wider than my homers and he has a long beak, orange colored and a heart-shaped wattle.
In any case, after two weeks of TLC, this poor bird still just sits there. He kind of starts having a reaction when I force him out of the cage to clean, but this is it. If the other birds peck at him, he doesn't care, just stands there, all he want to do is stand on his perch.
He is not blind, he can find his way to his cage without trouble and to the food and water.
Has anybody had a bird like this before? I so wonder what happened to him.
BTW, his dropping at the vets didn't show anything, so far he seems healthy other than his behavioral problems.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe he is just weak? Depressed? was the dog and this pigeon together? What is up with the eyeliner? Some kind of voodoo?? Weird stuff. I hope he comes out of it soon. Good Luck Reti. At least he is safe with you now. Maybe all he needs is more time.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Eyeliner on a bird? Well, that's a first. I can honestly say that if somebody subjected me to that I'd probably flip out, too.

Another rehabber brought me one like that once (depressed and antisocial, not infected with "Maybelline-iasis"). After quarantine, I put him out in the loft with the others and would daily make sure that he had a safflower seed treat for his very own. It took two to three months of the constant presence of the others before he finally came out of his funk, took a wife (clubbed her on the head and drug her off) and became "one of the crowd."

There are some diseases that list depression as a symptom but it doesn't seem to apply here, does it?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Cricket and Pidgey.
He doesn't seem sick in any way other than the depression.
The voodoo thing I was thinking too, actually I spoke to the vice president of the rare breeds club of Fl, he said the same thing. Unfortunately white birds are still used for all kind of practices especially down here, it is very common.
The bird and the dead dog were together or so it seemed. Ariel was standing right next to the dog, didn't move one bit when the nice girl picked him up

I hope he recovers and becomes one of the crowd. It is so sad to see him like this. All my trying to cheer him up doesn't work. Well, at least he is showing interest in food.

I forgot to mention he has a fractured toe. It is an old break, nothing that can be done for it now. His left index toe is all bent backwards, doesn't seem to bother him though.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti,

I'm honestly not sure what the best medication would be for Voodoo, but my guess would be that you might try playing him "That Old Black Magic" by Buddy De Franco. Maybe that'd perk him up.

Bad Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

Give the bird time, lots of love, treats, and consistent supportive care including the B-Complex vitamins, which are the "mood" or "happy" vitamins. I'm sure you will see a change in him. Brewers yeast is an excellent source of the b vitamins.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah Reti, just when I think I've heard it all...I had no idea people would use pigeons in rituals. It will probably take several weeks/months for him to come around but being kept in a stress free environment with the vitamins Treesa mentioned and lots of TLC, I bet he'll come around.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is quite a situation you have there Reti. I agree that it will take some time for the poor bird to regain some of its senses. Perhaps keeping it in quiet isloation would be good at this point?

Please keep us up-dated.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Reti,
> 
> Give the bird time, lots of love, treats, and consistent supportive care including the B-Complex vitamins, which are the "mood" or "happy" vitamins. I'm sure you will see a change in him. Brewers yeast is an excellent source of the b vitamins.



I gave him the first days 1/4tbl of Vit B complex, he vomits every time I give it to him.
I'll try the Brewer's yeast.

Thanks

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Maggie and Victor,

he is getting lots of TLC and treats, he looks at me like "is that poison?"
I am keeping him in the bird room, I thought he might enjoy watching my spoiled birds. Also he can see that none of my guys are afraid of me, they come on my shoulder or head.
He is in a cage with the door open, so he could come out to take a bath or join the others, but he doesn't ever, he just stand on his perch.
A couple of guys went in there, thrying to evict him and take over the cage, he won't move when pecked on. So now, my guys leave him alone, they figured he must be weird and hopeless to deal with.

I hope he will like Jane, she is the only single female I have. Even though I am not sure she is a female and I am not sure Ariel is a boy. He never made a sound.
All I want him is to be happy. Hope with time...
Of course I will keep him, I will not subject him to any stresses ever again.

Reti


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Reti,

Could he be missing the company of a dog? The dead dog could be his long time partner/friend and the loss could lead to depression.

Suzanna


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Reti,

The little pigeon I found and brought home with me was acting quite similar to yours. Initially I could pick him up and care for his wounds and there was no struggle whatsoever. He didn't move from his perch for almost 12 days and that lack of mobility was the reason I sought out this site since I knew he could fly.

He did eventually come around though and you would never know he's the same bird. I wonder if there are not a group of factors at play. Injury, illness, shock and fear of a new environment/captivity. I spent a lot of time talking to my bird until he became accustomed to me. Hope all goes well for you.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure would like to know what a Pet Psychic would say about Ariel!

Wonder how Ariel would react if he saw a dog like the one he was found next to?

I think Cameron is probably right...time, love and care could make all the difference in the world...

Also hope he and Jane can "connect."


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Aww, Poor thing!

Maybe it is his personality and he was tramatized by more than the eyeliner thing, if someone done that, who knows what else he could have been subjected to! It sounds as tho he will need a much longer time to gain the trust of a human! 

Denise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti,


Might have lost their Mate, and it is know that sometimes the Widow/Widower will lapse into a despondancy and even starve to death.

Might be a PMV survivor or encephalitis survivor, somehow, who retains this kind of outer mode while having only recently regained their ability to fly, and now also, to self sustain feed wise...

Might be a Poison survivor...similarly...

Hysterical shock could manifest in this kind of way I imagine also...

At any rate, as various others have contributed or affirmed above generally, your regimen of provideing the best augmented-supplimented nutrition, direct Sunlight when possible, and safe social-times with friendly Bird-others, are about all I can think of in summary to mention.

Moistening their Seed mix with Olive Oil to a glisten, so the Brewer's Yeast and other nice things ( such as matted thin Sea Weed, Chlorella or Wheat Grass powder even ) would be good I think, shredded into peck sized bits, ) can adhere, is a good method of course...

Offering them a nice Bath every few days...

"Napolian Hand-Nest" now and then when convenienet, to see if they like that...

And...keep an eye on the poops of course...


My PPMV survivor Pigeon was often "like a statue" for a long time...you could pick her up, turn her this way and that, do anything, and it was just like it was a well done wooden statue of a Pigeon.

It was either 'that' or in her case, the palsies and twisting business...and not much in-between...


Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all for your great suggestions.
The same day he was found there was also another bird found, similar appearance and similar band. But the other one seemed in better shape than my Ariel. I offered to take in the other bird too, hoping, maybe it is a lost friend or mate, but the people who found him had already someone who wanted him.
Guess we will never know what happened to those poor guys.

I don' have a dog to show him, but he seems not to be afraid of my cats.

He doesn't care about baths or other socializing.

His poops are nice and he eats all his food, the only thing he leaves behind are the black oil seeds.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Geese, Reti, that's some story. I knew that animals, as humans can be victims of ritual abuse, but I never really thought about people putting eye liner on a bird. If it was voo doo, and the bird didn't see any physical abuse or torture of another bird or animal, he/she must at least have seen humans acting in a most bizarre fashion which would be scary enough as it is. But we don't know what happened to the dog or what the birds' relationship with it was.

Sounds like the bird hooked up with the right person for help. Thanks for keeping him/her and making them feel safe again. I'm sure in time that you will
show the pij that some humans can be trusted again.

fp


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Reti, put a crystal in or near his cage. I know it may sound loopy, but if voodoo is or was a factor, a cleansing of sorts is not far fetched. Sunlight and a clear crystal. I'd say burn some sage, but bird lungs are so sensitive... hope all falls into place soon for the little Ariel... Wasn't Ariel a mermaid?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, a pet psychic would be of some help here.

Cricket, what crystal do you mean, like the one they use for voodoos? I don't have one, but will look if I find something that resembles one. But, then wouldn't is scare him again? I don't want him to think that all humans do this.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Like a raw form of a crystal, a rock quartz crystal, nothing voodoo here! A healing crystal like you would find in a new age shop or a health food store or maybe even a massage shop. I doubt it would scare him since it will just sit there and not move, like himself. When you find one, hold onto it for a bit and put your energy into it... then leave it in or near his cage. It will become charged by you and overpower any negative voodoo curse. Animals are not usually spared in ritual... good luck.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

There are different schools of thought on how to counter negative magnatism, in fact many ceremonial objects of the major world religions are what could be referred to as positively magnetized objects. There are pros and cons to trusting in good talismans. Personally, I prefer to rely on generic things such as heart and mind connections, I think they can work wonders.

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Reti,
I think amethyst (crystal) is considered healing.
Daryl
If you can't find any let me know. I have collected enough "stuff" here, and will try to find a piece and mail it to you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Reti,
> I think amethyst (crystal) is considered healing.
> Daryl
> If you can't find any let me know. I have collected enough "stuff" here, and will try to find a piece and mail it to you.


Speaking of "alternative" type healings, I have also heard/read that the pyramid shape is quite powerful. Apparently, you place a pyramid shape over the object and it's supposed to help heal or even preserve food for a longer period of time. Perhaps putting something pyramid shaped over the Amethyst on top of the cage, which would then be over the bird would be helpful... 

Sounds weird? Well, as I always say: "nothing's impossible, only unknown."


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Cleaning house-both psychological & physical*

Reti,

Considering this birds history, it would probably be a good idea to put him on the DHLA for a couple of weeks or longer (if you haven't done so), as you never know what they might have fed him. Maybe put some milk thistle in his seed also. Cleansing of the kidneys, liver and brain, might also initiate some good healing, and allow for the good nutrition to be absorbed better.

Thanks for always doing such a wonderful job in supportive care.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, Reti, if you go the crystal route, there's a whole regimen that goes along w/that as well. Crystal's collect energy, so they are supposed to be soaked in salt water for three days before personal use.

Then, you could do the whole enchilada and get the salt blessed first and sprinkle dry salt under the cage where the bird sleeps. The pyramid should be aligned w/the north axis. On and on about the alternative approaches, just like the western med ones. If one hasn't studied the nuances, because it too can be about focus of energy, there is nothing like the heart and mind for focussing energy and their is no positive talisman stonger than the love and healing thoughts that you give and share with this traumatized pigeon. Just my thoughts on the topic.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lol, fp, that sounds kind of a ritual, the salt and all.
Thanks though, I did put an amethyst in his cage. It's funny, cause he came out of the cage instantly and I couldn't stop laughing. Now the reason he came out could also be, I was just about to start cleaning and he figured "I'd better get out before she drags me out".

Thanks for the offer to send me one, Daryl. I think it's my birthstone and so it happened I had one.

Anyways, he must also have been hungry. I was late in feeding them today and he went straight for Giacomo's food and ate a lot. After hanging out for about 10 min. He went back to his cage, same perch, same position, hasn't moved for past several hours.
But it is the first time he did come out, so I am very glad about that.

Treesa, he had all the goodies since he's been here.
Today is garlic day, tomorrow a break and then we'll see how he does.

Thanks all.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti,

Glad to hear he is improveing...!

My hunch is that he just needs-a-while to get back to his old self again...


But certainly, whatever inspirations you may have, or gestures of good will with any thing, would be just that much of a good thing...!

Certain colors of cloth even for his Cage bottom, Yellow or Lavender or Blue or Orange...these things too in their way contribute...

"Blessings" are anything, any gesture, intention, or arrangement, when they are embued with Love...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Phil,

colors are something I thought about too. First I put a black towel in his cage, and immediately I realized that might not be a good choise for him, besides I also wanted to be able to watch his poops. He has white now, seems to like it.
I talk to him a lot too. I am sure he will improve with time, it's just so heartbreaking to see him so depressed.

Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Love, affection and positive attention can heal where no medication can go. I think you are doing a great job Reti. You seem open to doing whatever will work to heal your bird and that lucky bird could not have found a better home than yours to heal in.

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Camrron.
that is very nice of you to say.
I am open to any suggestions, whatever might work.

Reti


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

I have a beautiful white banded pigeon also that came in lost, a bit thin, but gained weight, seemed fine, poops seemed normal, but didn't want to socialize with the other pigeons. I gave her some worm medicine, and she expelled a TON of roundworms. (none of the other pigeons had them) I thought for sure that after that, she would be feeling much better and start to act more like a normal, social pigeon, but she still keeps mostly to herself. I don't know if the worms had/have anything to do with her behavior. Maybe in time she will come out of her shell so to speak. I call her Shy Girl. I wish I could figure out what would make her happier. But then again, maybe thats just the way she likes to be. Good luck with your little one.

Beth


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

Reti, have you tried Rescue Remedy? its sold in health food stores, and is a combination of 5 Bach flower essences. It's great for trauma and shock in animals and people. I used it for Checkers to help bring her out of shock, as well as other critters who have been in shock, and it works great. Good luck with your new pigeon; sounds like he or she has suffered so much.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Reti said:


> I wonder how often this can happen. And what do they have to go through to end up like this.
> I was brought his bird two weeks ago. He was found grounded in an alley next to a dead dog. He has a band but the owner is not traceable.
> I named him Ariel (first name heard on the news that day). A beautiful big bird but so skinny, just 340gr (skinny for a big bird) could not fly.
> When found he had his eyes shut with some caked secretions, which was washed off. He had the most impessive eyes, brown eyes, orange ceres and around that black ceres, or so I thought. First I thought he was blind, he was just sitting there, had no reaction to his surroundings, no attempt to escape, even when I was holding him and my three cats approached to see what was going on. I put my finger as close as I could to his eye almost touching it, he didn't even blink.
> ...


*I don't know what happened to him...*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Hi Beth!*

Great to see you here and posting .. I went on a run to Pasadena Humane Society today .. got 5 pigeons, 1 dove, then went to the pigeon show in San Bernardino .. awesome beyond all belief!

Terry


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Reti said:


> Thank you all for your great suggestions.....
> Guess we will never know what happened to those poor guys.
> 
> His poops are nice and he eats all his food, the only thing he leaves behind are the black oil seeds.
> ...


What a sad, strange story. I'm glad he found your loving hands. I'll keep watching to see how he does.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Great to see you here and posting .. I went on a run to Pasadena Humane Society today .. got 5 pigeons, 1 dove, then went to the pigeon show in San Bernardino .. awesome beyond all belief!
> 
> Terry


What kind of pigeon show?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Reti, have you tried Rescue Remedy? its sold in health food stores, and is a combination of 5 Bach flower essences. It's great for trauma and shock in animals and people. I used it for Checkers to help bring her out of shock, as well as other critters who have been in shock, and it works great. Good luck with your new pigeon; sounds like he or she has suffered so much.


Although your post wasn't mean for me, I appreciate the information, I'm going to get it myself,for my birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brownieluv said:


> What kind of pigeon show?


The NPA (National Pigeon Association) Grand National .. many thousands of beautiful pigeons of all types there! It's at the National Orange Show Fairgrounds in San Bernardino and runs through Saturday. Admission is free and parking is $5.00.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Reti, have you tried Rescue Remedy? its sold in health food stores, and is a combination of 5 Bach flower essences. It's great for trauma and shock in animals and people. I used it for Checkers to help bring her out of shock, as well as other critters who have been in shock, and it works great. Good luck with your new pigeon; sounds like he or she has suffered so much.



Thanks, I will try that. Sounds great.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

*Plain old abuse/neglect?*

While I don't want to discount the possibility of voodoo being involved, I think there is a good chance that we may be seeing the result of plain old animal abuse.

If the pigeon has been isolated from other pigeons, he may not understand he is a pigeon, and that can interfere with socializing.

Putting eyeliner on a bird seems like just the thing a thoughtless teenager or child might do.

My guess if he has been kept in a very unstimulating enviroment for long periods of time, that could result in damage to his mind.

Anyway, I suspect TLC and patience will be the best remedy.

Monica


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Monica, I like to think that love and pure/healing thought forms can conquer all, maybe I'm naive, but I hope not.............

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

How is your bird coming along Reti. It has been a week, I hope all is well.

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Camrron said:


> How is your bird coming along Reti. It has been a week, I hope all is well.
> 
> Cameron



Thanks for asking, Cameron.
I started another thread "update on Ariel" with his progress.
He still likes to play "statue" doesn't move around and won't come out of his cage except for a short period in the mornings when he goes around to the other pigeon's food bowls to pick his favorite seeds, then goes back to his cage and stays on the perch for the rest of the day.
He seems overall a little better and loves to eat, can't stop from eating, no wonder he was starved when found.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

That does sound more hopeful, as he progresses and feels better and feels secure, his mental state will also progress.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Think Treesa has a good point, if the bird was starving then in a new environment, it is sure to effect him behaviorally.....as he starts to get nutritionally satisfied and familiar w/his surroundings, he'll start to come around
hopefully.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It makes sense - it a bird is starving, it won't waste precious calories on unnecessary movement. I'm sure this bird will continue to improve under your excellent care!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great news Reti,

Sorry I did'nt realize that Ariel was the same bird. I must be getting goofy from all the posts I read and can't keep it all straight. 

Eating and eating well is such a good sign though. If Ariel is picky then that is Ok in my mind. He is overcoming his trauma in his own way. I think that if I were seriously depressed then food might be part of my therapy too. After what Ariel has been through he will need all the love and care you can give him. Good munchies included! I know he is in good hands though.

Cameron


----------

